# Raccoon at a local park



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

Even though the raccoon might look "cute", keep in mind that they are wild animals and should NEVER be touched. I usually try to keep 3, 4 or 5 feet between me and the animal.

If the animal does try to attack, the heel of your shoe can be used as a shield. Just put your foot in the animals face, or a drop kick to the bottom of the jaw can do wonders. My fear is one of the grand kids saying something like "dog" and running over to the raccoon.

These pictures might look like I was close, but that is what the zoom feature on the camera is for.


----------



## antigua (Dec 17, 2007)

These and skunks at night really do a number on our sites. I always forget to put the trash away at night andby morning I'm cleaning the site up. Do you have the Green Box program there with the locking lid. This is the box you put all you paper towels and table scraps for the composting program. Anyway, we went to Canadian Tire and bought another one for camping. You should see it in the morning. We put a gabage bag in it but we lock the lid. The bag is exposed around the outside edge of the lip and by morning they have it torn to shreds. The box is still locked and the garbage is still in there. The box is usually on its side and about 20 feet from where it was but still intact. I win!!!! At least until they figure out how to open it.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I have seen a many of **** dogs get handled by a ****, and its not pretty. They look cute in that picture, but they can be certainly be mean.


----------



## kev (Jan 8, 2009)

In those pictures I was about 20 feet from the raccoon. He came over to our picnic area and made himself at home in the trash can. My son in law tried to put the lid on the can while the **** was in there, and that did not go over too well. The **** jumped out of that can and took off. A few minutes later the **** came back to the picnic area, but this time he did not go into the trash can. That is when I took these pictures.


----------



## southrnbound (Feb 24, 2009)

Early camping days tale...We stayed at Riverbend campgrounds(very rustic) in Omer MI, camping in a 25' Coleman :icon_smile_pu: with a screenroom. It was a Sunday evening so many of the weekend campers had left and we had plans to go canoing the next day. I made up a batch of tuna fish for sandwiches carefully rinsed the can and put it in out in the screenroom in a tote type garbage can. Went to bed and was awaken around 1am to what sounded like something coming through the walls of or camper:shocked:It was 2 of the biggest ***** I have ever seen and my poor little lap warmer was cowering under the covers. The tore the inside of that screen room up (we found they had dug a hole under the weighted sides). I didnt sleep a wink that night and the next day we took off to find something a little less rustic


----------



## heruide (Feb 12, 2008)

I never want to repeat this close encounter again.

Ruide


----------



## bassin (Jan 19, 2009)

This looks like a young one. Probably his/her first year on its own, still learning how to fend for itself. Any animal is dangerous when defending itself, even a cute little bunny can tear your arm and hands appart with their clawed back feet :smack-head:

We use to feed a family of ***** about 25 years ago. They were so comfortable with us that I'd hand feed them. I'll never forget that night when a baby **** ate peanut butter and bread out of my hand while holding my pinky with his/her little hand. That was awesome! The mother didn't care at all.

Dan


----------

